# Ovarian symptoms help



## TH3255 (May 21, 2001)

I'm wondering if anyone can help with this. I have a dull achey constant pain in the lower right of my abdomen - very low like on the pelvic bone. Went to my gyn and there is a cyst on that side but only 2 cm which she said is a normal size. I also have IBS and UC (in remission) but wondering if any of you who have had ovarian cysts had symptoms like this and also whether pain this low down can be colon - remember this is on the right side, not left.Thanks!!!TH3225


----------



## 23540 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi there, I have the identical pain in my right side exactly how you describe, I also wondered whether it was my colon or indeed an ovarian problem. I know that I have had it before in the past so Im not too worried about it, but when I feel particularly anxious I tend to dwell on it and then my IBS D seems to get worse, which makes me wonder its a chicken and the egg situation, is it ibs or an ovarian prob.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

My ovulation pain is on the right side right by hip bone. Your doctor didn't say he/she can remove it? Mine was removed right away but the ovulation pain is still there. IBS acts up pretty bad too during this time.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The small intestine dumps into the large intestine on the lower right side (where the appendix is) so you can have colon pain on the lower right. Crohn's patients often have lower right pain because it tends to cause problems right where they intersect. IBS patients also get pain there as well. I would think ovarian pain would be higher than where the appendix is







but then again pain in the abdomen often isn't exactly felt where the thing causing the pain is. We have a lower density of pain nerves in the abdomen then you have in other body areas like your hands so usually they only talk about which quarter of the abdomen the pain is felt for diagnostic purposes.K.


----------



## 19665 (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey, well I had ovarian cysts removed in Aug of'03 and June of '06 and also have IBS-C, so I can relate. With ovarian cysts, it hurts to have sex, had no periods in '03, but in '06 had delayed periods. I was just in a lot of pain, doubled over, didn't want to do anything, but my pains were also back pain, nausea, just excrusitiating pain in the lower area. In IBS-C I have lot of pains in the lower right, across from the belly button, but it can also back pains too, the best bet, if it is really low into the pelvis, see your OB/GYN doctor. If you'd like to e-mail me, my address is laredogirl99###yahoo.com Hope this helps. Good Luck!


----------

